# my booth & the season



## gypsyseagod (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm getting a late start on a new booth fer games(scottish highland games) & festivals- i've been out of the biz fer a few years & i'll take anything i may have missed. i got all my list together except fer the banners, signs, shirts, trailer & whatnot....i am looking @ a used horse trailer w/ my mods ( an old coke cooler , and- same thing but a hot box( a metal lined drink cooler w/ a heating element), the banners, tables, tent, mag. signs for the side, t-shirts,5 gal food buckets(icecream cooled style fer papa salad & mac salad).propane fer warming,fresh water tank.blackboard menu on an easel. bottle water for sale too - the $4.00 case from sam's @ $1.00 per bottle- thats $20 profit.ao much to add i may have to do it adobe acro style..... then help me if i ferget anything ... but to bud,tonto,bubba, anything off the beaten list ya can think of- help a brutha out....


----------



## smokehouse lanny (Jul 17, 2007)

Gypsy- For us fng's, what are your entree's?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 17, 2007)

choice of 2 meats & 2 sides- sliced brisket,pulled pork,chix 1/4, or  sausage, papa salad, slaw,roasted corn, & pinto beans w/ a wedge of dill pickle & a slice of texas toast for  $7.00 plus bottled water for $1.00  we'll start w/ that & go from there.   oh yeah... dogs  for $1.50  i'm going cheap to get the volume sales.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 17, 2007)

gypsyseagod have you looked through the thread gypsyseagod about competition list by Cheech. It should have a list of supplies that may be relevent to you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=6226


----------



## smokehouse lanny (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you just do festivals or is it a regular catering operation? You don't do all that on one "side loader" do you?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah we'll do it all(festivals,caterings,etc.) as i love money lol. i'm buying another brink to have 2 until i can get a real trailered pit.


----------

